
Migrate Everything from Linux to BSD - iio7
https://www.unixsheikh.com/articles/why-you-should-migrate-everything-from-linux-to-bsd.html
======
harryruhr
Should you migrate from Linux to BSD? It depends.

A response to "Why you should migrate everything from Linux to BSD"

[https://fediverse.blog/~/AllGoodThings/should-you-migrate-
fr...](https://fediverse.blog/~/AllGoodThings/should-you-migrate-from-linux-
to-bsd-it-depends)

